# Few pictures of my old layouts.



## Gardenfan (Mar 1, 2015)

This one I should never have dismantled, but I decided to take over the room with a larger layout instead, which I never finished. This one was an N scale layout, L shaped, using one door and then built up Foamboard on the small end.

Kato CP Rail AC4400 no 9524 pulling some intermodals and Coal hoppers(both Kato sets)









Kato Bethgon Coal Hoppers going by.

















The Fleet, still have them. Atlas GP40 I think on the left, Kato SD40-2 middle, and my favourite, the CP rail ac4400, also by Kato.









Double track mainline meant lots of running, but ultimately the layout lacked much for yard space, and was the real achilles heel.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It must have hurt destroying that beautiful layout.

But, like you said, after a while trains just running
in circles gets a little tiresome.

One of my tricks to insure personal involvement is
to go with a single track main line...DCC of course...with passing
sidings. You've got to be an alert 'engineer' to have
a train going clockwise and another going counter clockwise
on that single track. Then, add in a bunch of
industrial spurs and a nice yard for switching and the enjoyment
comes back.

Don


----------



## Gardenfan (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes you are quite right there. I like continuous running when I just want to relax with some trains in the background, but it can't be the focus. My new layout will be a continuous single line with sidings, and plenty of spurs with industry to keep things interesting.


----------

